# Radio 4 Woman's House 10am 24th January 2008



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Egg donation discussed tomorrow morning - Janny Murray - 10am!


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Woman's Hour today featured a woman who had shared her eggs.  She did not become pregnant but the recipient of her donated eggs did. She said that this situation did not bother her and that indeed she had felt guilty on the first occasion when she donated, because her recipient on that occasion had not conceived.  She also said she felt no emotional attchment to the child as she had only provided the means for it to be conceived, she had not given birth to it or seen it.  On the question of the child wanting to find her in 18 years time, she said she would understand their curiosity, but felt that the child would not have abandonment issues, as might happen in adoption.
Doctors Ahuja and Liebermann then gave their opposing views on whether egg sharing was putting women in an impossible coercive position or not.
An interesting item that can be heard again or followed up on the Radio 4 Woman's Hour talkboard.
Olivia


----------

